# very nice



## Beni (Jun 18, 2005)

very nice clips, booth are fantastic!!! 

Thanks E Van


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2005)

More to come...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, you could have just posted a reply in his [excellent] video thread but okay; I'm sure evan will become erect with a thread devoted to him by a homicidal fan...


----------



## Beni (Jun 18, 2005)

Made a mistake...now u know Im a human been


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Are you dead then? Being a Human 'been'...   Oh, I crack myself up.


----------



## Beni (Jun 18, 2005)

Is not very gentle to make jokes about my english, i doing my best (wich is not too much...  ) but...well, i will try to improve, i promise


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Haha, it's fine. It's human being. Your English is fine...don't mind me I take any oppurtunity to mock...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Ignore him Beni, hes drunk 

Actually dont abide by that rule or youll be always ignoring him


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll have you know, I wasn't drunk yesterday...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

You were, you just cant remember it


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Damn you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

YEs, damn me. Go on and damn me to Edinburgh.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry, I can only damn three people a day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Cant you make a special exception for your own cheesy little munchkin?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

No, you none performer you...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

But that was my cheesy special!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

You should wash more then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought you liked it dirty....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

It was a bit too sticky and it tickled. I'm not a stickler for a tickler.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Youre not going to make me change my ways just for you? everal of my coustomers are very happy with the service I provide for them and if I change me format it could lose me some existing customers...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

It could gain you a much wider audience. Or you could have more exclusive customers and charge them more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont want a wide audience, I can only go for so long a night. Im happy with my current customers at the current price...


----------

